# Cutler offseason pics



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## YSK (Mar 12, 2006)

Thats what his legs look like in the Offseason?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

YSK said:
			
		

> Thats what his legs look like in the Offseason?


Tell me about!


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 12, 2006)

How does he acieve that kind of physique naturally will be a question I always have in my mind. I'm speechless about this.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> How does he acieve that kind of physique naturally will be a question I always have in my mind. I'm speechless about this.



I hear ya, I guess with all of those MuscleTech supps!


----------



## musclepump (Mar 12, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> How does he acieve that kind of physique naturally will be a question I always have in my mind. I'm speechless about this.



Yep. Naturally, as in... it's all real muscle, not natural as in, he achieved it without drugs


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2006)

his legs look insane.  a few more years and they may pass his head in size.....wtf?


----------



## MeLo (Mar 13, 2006)

It's got to be that cell-tech!


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 13, 2006)

it's good to see jay stills stay in shape during the offseason, unlike most of the pros out there like Lee Priest among others


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Tell me about!



That's what his legs look like in the offseason.


----------



## YSK (Mar 13, 2006)

^lol


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That's what his legs look like in the offseason.


 
Thanks, it meant more coming from you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 13, 2006)

I'd hit it.


----------



## MeLo (Mar 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That's what his legs look like in the offseason.



funny thing is, his upper body doesnt look as ripped as his lower half. People usually have it the other way around.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2006)

MeLo said:
			
		

> funny thing is, his upper body doesnt look as ripped as his lower half. People usually have it the other way around.


You know...your right.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2006)

MeLo said:
			
		

> funny thing is, his upper body doesnt look as ripped as his lower half. People usually have it the other way around.



not me, my legs stay very lean, I gain it all in the upper body as well.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 13, 2006)

he really needs to shave off his little comb-back thing. he looks like a douchebag, people just dont want to tell him to his face...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 14, 2006)

My pops has a big ass beer gut and ripped legs.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 14, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> My pops has a big ass beer gut and ripped legs.


Fo real?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 14, 2006)

Jay's legs are not that lean in the off season....those pics were probably shortly after a show or before one. Probably after one. I have pictures of him and see him guest pose at least once a year and his legs are usually smoother then that. I will see about get some pics of him posing on stage as a guest.


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jay doesn't have an offseason  :


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 15, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Fo real?




Yes, I am not shitting you.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yes, I am not shitting you.


----------



## ultimo (Mar 22, 2006)

the guy a legend i think he got a overall top package he well me fav body builder nice son !!!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 22, 2006)

He better win the Olympia this year! After not doing the arnold in order to prepare...I hope he whoops ass!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> He better win the Olympia this year! After not doing the arnold in order to prepare...I hope he whoops ass!



isn't that what he did last year, skipped the Arnold for the Olympia? kind of silly IMO, he is basically giving up a $150k payday to come in second place to Ronnie, which will happen again this year and as long as Ronnie continues competing, we have seen this type of thing for decades, the champ does not lose in bodybuilding.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 22, 2006)

Cutler doesnt look like that in the offseason.


----------



## topolo (Mar 22, 2006)

ultimo said:
			
		

> the guy a legend i think he got a overall top package he well me fav body builder nice son !!!



great post


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> his legs look insane.  a few more years and they may pass his head in size.....wtf?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 22, 2006)

IMO he should have won this past years Mr.O.....he brought a great package to the show....if he comes in bigger, harder, and drier I can't see how he could lose. He is the hybrid of Dexter Jackson and Ronnie Coleman. Perfect blend of size, shape, and being cut. I feel Jay Cutler is the best BBer alive right now and still competing.


----------



## ultimo (Mar 23, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> great post



its only ture i think ronnie amazing but i reckon he got a better overall pakage i don't think the MO should be about the biggest fella it should be about the overall package


----------



## katt (Mar 23, 2006)

Makes me wonder if that's how he looks off-season.   He is supose to be a guest w/Ronnie at the upcoming Emerald Cup in April in Bellevue... 

I'll see exactly how he looks, take pic's and post them!   (Hopefully w/me)


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 23, 2006)

Maybe someone who bought his newest DVD can tell us how he's training differently this year in order to beat Ronnie. He's also a helluva lot nicer guy (not that the judge's take that into account...)


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Maybe someone who bought his newest DVD can tell us how he's training differently this year in order to beat Ronnie.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 23, 2006)

Jay is super nice...never met ronnie so I dont know if he is a jag or not but I've heard he is.....chris cormier is very spacy and almost rude....melvin anthony was super cool....I am going to be seeing Dexter Jackson next weekend at a show. He seems by his writings in MD that he is a total D-Bag....but I won't pass judgement until I meet him. But Jay Cutler is a stella guy.


----------

